# Tivo Premiere for: $49.95



## freeze12 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.electronics-expo.com/tiv...ack?siteID=lw9MynSeamY-62IqcBFKYEfoETxipWNoug


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Great deal but can't add it to cart.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

I had no problem adding it.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Can Lifetime be added to this box?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mrjam2jab said:


> I had no problem adding it.


I just looked and I guess for $99 I also would also have no problem adding it!!


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Tivo currently has a ad on that they give you the box for free if you pay for service. Maybe they will give you a box for free if you pay for lifetime?
http://www3.tivo.com/promo/renewedpremiere_0.html?WT.mc_id=RCRC_0down


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like it was a one day deal, and that day was yesterday (which I missed). Bummer.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

replaytv said:


> Tivo currently has a ad on that they give you the box for free if you pay for service. Maybe they will give you a box for free if you pay for lifetime?
> http://www3.tivo.com/promo/renewedpremiere_0.html?WT.mc_id=RCRC_0down


Oh yah, MSD Lifetime also, TiVo wants the $20/month for the *Free TiVo*


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> Looks like it was a one day deal, and that day was yesterday (which I missed). Bummer.


Add the code "MARCH2012" and it will take it back down to sale price.

Got that info from Slickdeals


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

slowbiscuit said:


> Looks like it was a one day deal, and that day was yesterday (which I missed). Bummer.


I just added it to cart again 03/09...still comes up as $49.95...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mrjam2jab said:


> I just added it to cart again 03/09...still comes up as $49.95...


+ $9 shipping


----------



## bluesfan1700 (Mar 10, 2012)

Would your monthly subscription change if you ended up buying one of those for 49.99 or could you keep the same monthly rate and just replace the boxes?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bluesfan1700 said:


> Would your monthly subscription change if you ended up buying one of those for 49.99 or could you keep the same monthly rate and just replace the boxes?


TiVo doesn't do TSN swaps anymore. You might can get a CSR to do it but it is rare these days. All new activations require an all new commitment.


----------



## Dabreeze (Jan 21, 2009)

These are refurbished or used CORRECT ?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

can only buy one at that price


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Dabreeze said:


> These are refurbished or used CORRECT ?


The heading says "Buy it New"
http://www.electronics-expo.com/tivo-tcd746320-premiere-dvr-black

TiVo also has a promo $79.99 + $14.99/mo 1yr commitment
http://www3.tivo.com/promo/fastforward/premiere79.html


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

OP thanks for the post. I have 2 HD units and was going to wait to upgrade to Premiere units. I was able to buy a regular premiere and an elite for $468.93 including shipping from Electronics Expo. I got the Premiere for $49.95 + $8.99 shipping and the Elite for $400 + $9.99 shipping. I tried to get them to combine shipping but they wouldn't/couldn't because I had to buy the Premiere online and had to call the store for the Elite. Like I said I wasn't going to upgrade but I couldn't really pass this deal up. If I would have bought directly from Tivo ( free shipping but would have had to pay 8% sales tax) the two units would have cost $538.91 (assuming they would have sold me the Elite for $399).


----------



## S3-2501 (Jun 2, 2007)

I was going to pull the trigger on this deal, but then I discovered that neither Firefox nor IE would connect to the checkout page with a secure connection. Firefox said the connection is only partially secure and IE showed no indication of the relevant pages being secured at all. As I'm not familiar with this store, I'm going to be overly cautious and pass on this deal.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Your loss, EE is an authorized Tivo reseller. I got my Premiere from them a couple of days ago.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

slowbiscuit said:


> Your loss, EE is an authorized Tivo reseller. I got my Premiere from them a couple of days ago.


I haven't tried buying from Electronics Expo. Maybe they had a server glitch or he has an out-of-date browser or something. But "authorized Tivo reseller" or not, I agree with S3-2501 that there's no way I'm going to enter credit card information into any web site that can't make a secure connection.


----------



## retiredqwest (Sep 7, 2010)

S3-2501 said:


> I was going to pull the trigger on this deal, but then I discovered that neither Firefox nor IE would connect to the checkout page with a secure connection. Firefox said the connection is only partially secure and IE showed no indication of the relevant pages being secured at all. As I'm not familiar with this store, I'm going to be overly cautious and pass on this deal.


I just tried the site with IE9 and FF11 and got a secure connection in the shopping cart.

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Electronics_Expo

shows that they are better than most online sites....

I've never ordered from them before, until this came along as I just plan to keep it for a spare. The only complaint I have is I don't see a way to see the tracking info.


----------



## S3-2501 (Jun 2, 2007)

retiredqwest said:


> I just tried the site with IE9 and FF11 and got a secure connection in the shopping cart.


 Hmm. After reading your post I tried Firefox 9, 11, IE8 and IE9 on various PC's I could access, and even tried Firefox and Safari on a friend's Mac. All of these except IE9 gave explicit warnings that the connection was not completely encrypted. IE9 simply failed to show any security notification at all (no lock icon)

If you had no problems then my results must be a sign that this deal was not meant for me. As you pointed out, this site has generally good feedback, so it's probably trustworthy and I'm probably just being overly cautious.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

S3-2501 said:


> Hmm. After reading your post I tried Firefox 9, 11, IE8 and IE9 on various PC's I could access, and even tried Firefox and Safari on a friend's Mac. All of these except IE9 gave explicit warnings that the connection was not completely encrypted. IE9 simply failed to show any security notification at all (no lock icon)
> 
> If you had no problems then my results must be a sign that this deal was not meant for me. As you pointed out, this site has generally good feedback, so it's probably trustworthy and I'm probably just being overly cautious.


EE is a reliable etailer. I bought an open-box Denon AVR-3311CI from them last year for a great price and it was in impeccable, new condition. I also purchased an Elite and a Premiere from EE this week for $467.93 shipped. Although I did not get tracking info, I placed the order on Mar 12 and it was delivered by UPS on Mar 15. Both units are new. Note that with EE, you can often get a better deal by calling them and talking to a sales rep.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> EE is a reliable etailer. I bought an open-box Denon AVR-3311CI from them last year for a great price and it was in impeccable, new condition. I also purchased an Elite and a Premiere from EE this week for $467.93 shipped. Although I did not get tracking info, I placed the order on Mar 12 and it was delivered by UPS on Mar 15. Both units are new. Note that with EE, you can often get a better deal by calling them and talking to a sales rep.


Oh man, you paid $1 less than me for the Premeire and Elite. I feel ripped off now 

BTW both units arrived the day after I ordered them.


----------



## retiredqwest (Sep 7, 2010)

WELLLL..... I'm gonna backtrack on that site.

Guess I'm getting lackadaisical in my old age.

For Firefox read this page: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/Site Identity Button?s=site+identity&r=0&e=es&as=s
Input something into the shopping cart. It tells how to ascertain the connection characteristics at the checkout page.

In IE9 you need to goto the site, put something in the shopping cart. Right click select properties. You'll notice it says the connection is not encrypted. 
Despite the site showing HTTPS in the URL.

I checked a few other sites and found a mixed bag of colors using FF11. e.g. Tivo.com is greyed out but does show using encryption.

Had I checked into this I probably wouldn't have used this site.

Thanx to S3-2501 for pointing this out.....


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I got 2 of these today. The website says limit 1 per family, but I called and they let me have 2 of them. If anyone is interested the deal is still good.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Has anyone tried to add lifetime service to these boxes?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> EE is a reliable etailer. I bought an open-box Denon AVR-3311CI from them last year for a great price and it was in impeccable, new condition. I also purchased an Elite and a Premiere from EE this week for $467.93 shipped. Although I did not get tracking info, I placed the order on Mar 12 and it was delivered by UPS on Mar 15. Both units are new. Note that with EE, you can often get a better deal by calling them and talking to a sales rep.





jjd_87 said:


> Has anyone tried to add lifetime service to these boxes?


No problem. I have purchased PLS on both boxes I bought from EE last month. Unless it is already on a monthly contract, there's no reason you shouldn't be able to get PLS on any Premiere.

BTW, I also asked for and was granted a rebate of $39 to match the one-day price of $360 for the Elite posted at Abt.com back on March 26, bringing my total price for the Elite and Premiere to $429. Way to go, Electronics-Expo.com!


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

chiguy50 said:


> No problem. I have purchased PLS on both boxes I bought from EE last month. Unless it is already on a monthly contract, there's no reason you shouldn't be able to get PLS on any Premiere.
> 
> BTW, I also asked for and was granted a rebate of $39 to match the one-day price of $360 for the Elite posted at Abt.com back on March 26, bringing my total price for the Elite and Premiere to $429. Way to go, Electronics-Expo.com!


Did they give the lifetime service for $399.99 or was it $499.99?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

jjd_87 said:


> Did they give the lifetime service for $399.99 or was it $499.99?


I already had 2 Series 3 HD's on my account with PLS, so I got the PLS on both the Premieres for $399.99 each. You must have one "qualifying" unit with PLS (i.e., at full price) in order to get the discounted price on subsequent units on the same account. I believe the discount is supposed to be limited to 5 units on the same account, but I think that is open to negotiation as well.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

chiguy50 said:


> I already had 2 Series 3 HD's on my account with PLS, so I got the PLS on both the Premieres for $399.99 each. You must have one "qualifying" unit with PLS (i.e., at full price) in order to get the discounted price on subsequent units on the same account. I believe the discount is supposed to be limited to 5 units on the same account, but I think that is open to negotiation as well.


Sweet! I might be picking one of these up then. Can you activate it online or do you have to call in?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

jjd_87 said:


> Sweet! I might be picking one of these up then. Can you activate it online or do you have to call in?


Either way works as long as you have the option showing on your account page.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

chiguy50 said:


> Either way works as long as you have the option showing on your account page.


Cool. Just ordered mine  Now my fiancee can record her crappy shows on a separate TiVo!


----------



## S3-2501 (Jun 2, 2007)

As of this morning it looks like the price has been raised to $79.99.


----------



## liquix (Mar 29, 2012)

Was able to order two before the price increase. Thanks OP!


----------

